# New pup



## Jessica C (Jun 12, 2019)

Introducing Jorah. GP, Born in a goat pasture to two working parents, now with me and three myotonic weanlings and a flock of chickens. We’ve been working short sessions on “long lead, no chase.”


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 12, 2019)

Such a cutie!   

I would adore one but, just don't have the time to do proper training & bonding right now.   So, I "oooh & aaaah" but, don't buy.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 12, 2019)

Patience! Glad to hear that you are training properly, nice puppy!


----------



## Jessica C (Jun 12, 2019)

Thank you! I’ve learned a lot on this forum before getting him and I know it will be a continuous learning process.


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 12, 2019)

He's beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## Baymule (Jun 12, 2019)

The owner of the forum, @Nifty listens to the people here. I asked for a LGD forum and he provided one. Several of us requested Fencing and Pasture forums and he did that too. I studied all I could find on LGD's to learn all I could. We have 2 Great Pyrenees and I am a much better partner to them because of BYH and all the wonderful people here. 



Jessica C said:


> Thank you! I’ve learned a lot on this forum before getting him and I know it will be a continuous learning process.



Read past posts, there are lots of good threads packed with real life experiences.


----------



## Jessica C (Jun 19, 2019)

Doing well (with supervision) with his chickens and goats.


----------



## Jessica C (Jul 1, 2019)

Jorah doing well and now going on 12 weeks and 23 lbs.


----------



## AmberLops (Jul 1, 2019)

Adorable!! 
How did you come up with his name?


----------



## Jessica C (Jul 1, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Adorable!!
> How did you come up with his name?



He’s named after a character from the Game of Thrones series that was noble, loyal, a warrior and self-sacrificing. And handsome


----------



## Baymule (Jul 1, 2019)

Glad that Jorah is doing so well, he's a fine pup.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jul 1, 2019)

I think that is a good choice.  He was my favorite character in the series.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 1, 2019)

Jessica C said:


> View attachment 63158 View attachment 63159 Introducing Jorah. GP, Born in a goat pasture to two working parents, now with me and three myotonic weanlings and a flock of chickens. We’ve been working short sessions on “long lead, no chase.”


Awww cute!!!


----------



## AmberLops (Jul 1, 2019)

Jessica C said:


> He’s named after a character from the Game of Thrones series that was noble, loyal, a warrior and self-sacrificing. And handsome


That's sweet! I've never seen the series so I don't know him but I do love the name!!


----------



## Jessica C (Aug 31, 2019)

Hi  
Jorah is nearing 5 months and doing great with my goats and chickens. We’ve had coyotes howling at night, and stray neighbor dogs running the fence (fortunately they can’t get through it) and I decided to bring home Jorah’s litter sister, whom I’ve named Jolie. She also is a wonderful addition and great with the stock. I’m fencing a separate paddock this week just in case the teenage crazies cause them to be naughty but so far, so good.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 31, 2019)

They look wonderful   and happy


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 31, 2019)

They're beautiful! Good job with them too


----------

